

Reddit readers manipulate AdSense - gabrielleydon
http://mashable.com/2007/11/20/crowd-finally-gets-it-they-can-group-up-and-manipulate-adsense/
"Redditers are calling everyone to click on Rudy Giuliani's paid ads simply because they cost him money."
======
mynameishere
Conversion tracking will show a drop from 10 percent to .001 percent and the
ad will be turned off. Daily budgeting prevents serious loss. Google puts more
thought into this sort of thing than reddit and its cute little arrows.

~~~
imsteve
Google doesn't do conversion tracking for you.

~~~
mynameishere
[http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q=google+conversion+trac...](http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q=google+conversion+tracking)

~~~
imsteve
We're talking about CPC ads here and you know it.

~~~
mynameishere
Okay, you might want to actually look at some of those links. Just in case
anybody else doesn't know what conversion tracking is, basically:

1\. User clicks on ad.

2\. User does something advertiser considers significant, aka a "conversion",
like going to a download site or a credit card entry page.

3\. Google tracks that occurence and crunches the numbers.

4\. Advertiser can make decisions about what ads to run based upon how many
conversions they get. Thus, if political ads never "convert" to donations,
it's obvious they should be removed.

------
Goladus
I doubt this is as big of an issue as the article makes it seem, either for
Google or candidates.

